# Hutch in new colour



## sid_ashok (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey seen the advertisment hutch is now in pink colour

I dont khow why the did it

do you know?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 19, 2005)

yes..  coz his dog's tongue has become pink  LOL ! I too dont know.. prolly coz they removed the name Orange from India and more evenly mebbe thier office is full of females  LOL !


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 19, 2005)

and man they even used mass advertising... on RADIO MIRCHI every programs name changed to PINK... like Dr. Love to Dr Pink


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 19, 2005)

Orange was better..pink sounds more girlish rather than doggish!! 

btw, i'm happy that they don't haf the facility to show the logo and color on phone!!!


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 19, 2005)

Orange was better

.


----------



## sude (Dec 20, 2005)

well neither i know.
i am a hutch WB user.
the previous orange was sober.

may be they have some "pink" ideas on their mind....

lets see...

-SUDE


----------



## lywyre (Dec 20, 2005)

i earlier thought of switching to Hutch, but ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 20, 2005)

sude said:
			
		

> well neither i know.
> i am a hutch WB user.
> the previous orange was sober.
> 
> ...



lol...whaddya mean??!!!   

hey lywyre, is that pink stopping you from switching to hutch???


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 22, 2005)

O i am still wondering y they did this???orange was a gud color and wid pink comin in it seems more of a connection for the girls!!!!wat do u think guys??


----------



## kato (Dec 22, 2005)

i heard in BBC news today it said that in singapore or China Orascom bought some stakes in Huttchison Essar and they are thinking of a merger bcoz Orascom has good hold Arab countries

Maybe that is the reason


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 23, 2005)

Of all colours,they had to choose pink!


----------



## sidewinder (Dec 23, 2005)

I dont like this pink thing....orange was much better and sober also !! Hutch now seems to girly a thing


----------



## Massacre (Dec 23, 2005)

The color change is part of Hutch business strategy.

The color pink represents Valentine aka Love.

The color blue represents success.For example the logos of IBM and Microsoft are blue and these are successful org.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 23, 2005)

MEbbe they wanted more Female users  or mebbe steal a lil more Subscribers from Airtel/SkyCell


----------



## hsnayvid (Dec 23, 2005)

lywyre said:
			
		

> i earlier thought of switching to Hutch, but ...



only the colour has changed not the services.


Disclaimer:
Neither am I a Hutch user nor am a Hutch employee


----------



## bendre123 (Dec 23, 2005)

i think orange name sound better than hutch.
i also dont like the pink color.
any way now we have to adjust to new name


----------



## anispace (Dec 23, 2005)

Orange is a service of France Telecom. Hutch was using it in Mumbai by paying a royalty fee to them.


----------



## cryptid (Dec 24, 2005)

Pink Sucks, Orange was far better


----------



## neerajvohra (Dec 25, 2005)

anispace said:
			
		

> Orange is a service of France Telecom. Hutch was using it in Mumbai by paying a royalty fee to them.


exactly,well orange is France Telecom..tht was collabrated  with hutch.....
now its separate..and hutch cant add orange as they both are separate telecom companies....
so hutch shifted to orange........


----------



## kato (Dec 25, 2005)

bendre123 said:
			
		

> i think orange name sound better than hutch.
> i also dont like the pink color.
> any way now we have to adjust to new name


and dude the hutch name comes from the company name itself as it is hutchison essar and also only mumbai guys had orange no place else had orange so its not a big shift for many ppl


----------



## ichirag (Dec 25, 2005)

Cellular brand* Hutch and Orange (in Mumbai) *have changed its logo. Instead of orange and white, the new logo will now use *pink and blue,* respectively.

Did u chk the new site of  Hutch
*www.hutch.in/home/index.asp
Chk the new site -Its cool and good -but still its under development as many bugs still persists


----------



## jay4u (Dec 26, 2005)

Orange in mumbai circle is now HUTCH and hence they thought of revamping the color associated with it ... but i think they should let have the orange color... anyways... its there problem.. i dont use orange and i dont really care... ha ha ha


----------



## ichirag (Dec 26, 2005)

I think even if u dont care 
HUTCH cares for its color change
haaaaa


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> I dont like this pink thing....orange was much better and sober also !! Hutch now seems to girly a thing



there is a pink color in your avatar too!!!!


----------



## ichirag (Dec 28, 2005)

Good eye 

Yes the person makes his avataar to be girlish and hutch to does the same


----------



## parthbarot (Dec 28, 2005)

pink is not as good as orange

now they have to change their network name from 'orange' to 'pink'..i think so.
regards.


----------



## ichirag (Dec 28, 2005)

ooye parth barot they wont change the brand name because brand name if chaged, i think then everything is lost


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 28, 2005)

Frankly I dont give a hoot what color hutch adopts as long as they dont start imposing services on customers and charging them without even asking them like some other comapnies do


----------



## satbir (Dec 30, 2005)

kato said:
			
		

> and dude the hutch name comes from the company name itself as it is hutchison essar and also only mumbai guys had orange no place else had orange so its not a big shift for many ppl


just for the sake of ur knoweledge......... even delhi had orange........ i think it was all over india that hutch had orange................ u must check ur facts.......


----------



## nitesh (Dec 30, 2005)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Orange was better..pink sounds more girlish rather than doggish!!
> 
> btw, i'm happy that they don't haf the facility to show the logo and color on phone!!!



Ya, i also feel that Orange was better... pink looks very local....


----------



## SToOoOoP (Dec 30, 2005)

may be they have employed a new general managr

who is a women!!!!


----------



## mario_pant (Jan 3, 2006)

this is just a publicity stunt.... so that everybody *even us* start talking about it..... just to create a buzz!!!

Who cares about the color anywaz until the schemes keep landing!!!!!


----------



## ramandhingra (Jan 18, 2006)

orange was a better one.. pink stinks..


----------



## sude (Jan 20, 2006)

well pink is the color offff.....

well i dont think that meaning is implied bu hutch...


-SUDE


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 21, 2006)

well Hutch has been separated from Orange phones.

Orange is registered trademark of French company Orange , so Hutchison Essar can neither use the Orange Logo or the Title or the colour fo that matter

So they shifted to pink


----------



## lenrox (Mar 3, 2006)

They say "Let's remain in the Pink of good times"

That's the motto behind Pink logo...

They wanted to take the Orange association off their brand... and hence a complete revamp...

For that matter even the chicks at Orange Shop have changed their atttire to Pink... They look (Slurp) Hot !!


----------



## sandeepthapa31 (Mar 3, 2006)

Dude,

The new pink colour is due to the rise in stakes of ESSAR on Hutch which bears the Red colour. Now as both companies have equal colour it was eminent that colour when merged orange and red becomes dPink colour. This is a part of strategic business move and also a adgimmic by Hutch toooo


----------



## karan.painkiller (Mar 9, 2006)

hey y'all

pink????????of all the god-damned colors in the world they chose PINK???????? hell.......

mayb becuz of the "think-pink" revolution.......


----------

